# The Green Channel on Dish Network



## dale (May 13, 2002)

has any one see or watched the Green channel on Dish Network
they have some pretty interesting things on it.
One that amazed me was heating water with solar power. I have seen some of it done in the past but in the episode that I was watching they were in Washington state on a 60s degree day and a cloudy day. they stuck a instant read thermother SP? and it read 130 degrees. they had to install a mixing valve to keep the people from burning themselves with hot water.

It is a pretty interesting channel.
dale


----------



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

Dale.....Is this channel only offered on Dish network? Is the show called "Green" or is there some other name for it? Sounds like it should be a good channel to watch and learn some things. mondakkid


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

We have the green channel on Time Warner.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Direct TV said:


> Planet Green - Channel 286
> Airs June 4
> Brought to you by the eco-conscious folks at the Discovery Channel, Planet Green takes green living far beyond basic recycling. Over 250 hours of original programming will inspire you to take action, from complex remodeling to simpler solutions that you can easily put into practice every day.


Some good shows...some not so good, like any channel. It is all focused on living green tho. If you had the Discovery family of channels, you probably have the Planet Green (it's where Discovery Home Channel used to be)


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Although I've only known about the Green Channel for a short time, and have only seen a few shows - I'm certainly looking forward to viewing more. Neat stuff!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I have watched a few of the shows and while some of the are "green" most of the shows are milking the popular "GREEN" name. Its a TV version of Mother Earth News. I.E. Things sound good, but could be done better and cheaper if someone got off there lazy buts and did it them self. One program touted how to make your pathway's green by installing solar lights along the walkway. Not a bad idea but when they showed the house from a distance it was 3500+ sqft home, 2 large AC units running and had lights turned on all over the house. The owners were tickled to death they now were "help the energy crisis". They went away with a "GREEN" house. They do have some good programs but you have to look through the fluff.If you get a chance take a look at survivorman's Lee Stroud's (single show) about his move to self sustaining home. I wish this one would have been a series instead of a very condensed program.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

While I'm a little beyond the old experimenting days of Mother Earth News I would like to see shows or a publication that deals with things that actually work well and can easily be done by the average to above average tinkerer/handyman. Perhaps Home Power comes closest as well as Gary's site.

A number of years ago Rodale Institute proceeded to build and then rebuild until perfected solar water heaters and solar air heaters. The two books dealing with those topics are still the best I've seen for do it yourselfers. 

I have never been able to find some of the suggested components for the air heater and wish that Rodale would update it. I believe the printings were done about 1983-1985.

I have not built the batch water heater because I don't use much hot water.


----------



## quadcam79 (Oct 1, 2007)

I watch PLGN all the time, I love watching "living with ed" he's a trip but I can respect that he has money but doesn't live the hollywood lifestyle. alot of the shows are reruns but it's a new channel so I expect it will get alot better over time

by the way heres a link to "of the grid" from les stroud..it runs about an hour , great show http://www.videosift.com/video/Off-the-Grid-Les-Stroud


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

quadcam79 said:


> I watch PLGN all the time, I love watching "living with ed" he's a trip but I can respect that he has money but doesn't live the hollywood lifestyle. alot of the shows are reruns but it's a new channel so I expect it will get alot better over time
> 
> by the way heres a link to "of the grid" from les stroud..it runs about an hour , great show http://www.videosift.com/video/Off-the-Grid-Les-Stroud


+1.

I too watch it all the time!

I loved Living with Ed when it was on HGTV. Just wish they would make some new ones!

Watch solar house competition between the Universities today...it was good too!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey! We just started receiving the Green channel on Comcast! Of course, Living With Ed is there. Whew!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I've watched a few shows and am not terribly impressed. It seems like one big marketing scheme to me. People with more money than sense are jumping on the "green" bandwagon. Yippee! It's one big commercial for buying expensive "green" products. They never, ever touch on consumerism being our biggest problem. If they wanted to really be green, they'd encourage people to use that 70's style sink until couldn't be used anymore instead of ripping it out, sending it to the landfill, and installing a new "green" sink. 

Whatever happened to "Use it up, wear it out, make do, or do without"? I'll tell you what. It was thrown out when it was determined to be bad for the bottom line.

RedTartan <- I do like "Living with Ed" though. His wife slays me.


----------

